# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Guide Open Large Scarab Coffers Without Lockout | Skip Twin Emperors Trash Fast

## WoWSecretsYT

*******FIXED*******

*Small Vent!*
According to my reddit thread, people think what I am sharing today with you is an exploit and will "guarentee a ban" which the second part at least is 100% incorrect. I believe that the first part is just a secret. But if people believe that it is an exploit I guess I will share here.

*Explanation!*
I originally came up thinking of this idea when someone commented on my previous video (How to solo AQ40 Trash) asking how they could turn in the keys to the coffers. Often I struggle with this because my guild reserves all coffers in our Raid ID for the guild. Which means either I have to either sell the keys, hold on to them, or donate them to the guild. I remembered from retail back in the day exploring through old instances that you could mount up and get through surfaces so I started checking around different places in AQ40. The place in the video I found to be the best place to mount up and get through as I could easily reach under the map and the caves throughout AQ40. I think written guides are mandatory on this site, so I'll write one below, but my video I think is much better than my written guide. If this is in the wrong spot (as it's a guide), feel free to correct me or move the thread. Thanks!

*Video!*
[WoW Classic] Skip Twin Emperors Trash Fast | Open Large Scarab Coffers Without Lockout - YouTube

If you are using to skip to C'thun / Imperial Qiraji NPCs, you can skip everything past #13 , Else read the whole thing (minus #13 /#13 .5).

*How to!*
1. Enter AQ40 as a hunter.
2. Mount up and run to the corner right near the anubisath, where you don't pull them.
3. Enable Aspect of the Cheetah and use an Invsibility Potion(Not the lesser).
4. Run to the left side of Skeram's platform passing all of the anubisath, you should remain in the sand this entire time.
5. Run in the little nook under the platform, Mount up, and just as it's about to finish Alt+F4.
6. Log back in, walk up a little bit, dismount and use Cheetah. 
7. Hug the right side of the wall you just came through, while not going back through it. 
8. Turn left and fall down with the big sand drop off. 
9. Follow the path near the right wall, while not clipping through any of the walls. Your camera will zoom in, if you get to close, so move a bit to the left if this happens.
10. Run to the opposite side of the giant pit in the middle, and as you reach the 180 degree side(there's a corner there), face back the way you came.
11. Get to full HP
12. To your left there should be a longer straightaway that leads into the pit. Coming from the right of the straightaway, measure about 2 Night Elf Females in length, and jump down from there. 
12.5. You can use Eagle Eye down to make sure your jump is done correctly.
13. If you wish to skip to C'thun / the Imperial Qiraji Quest Givers, Go up the hallway, and you'll be in C'thun's lair in about 15 seconds. 
13.5. To get your raid there, have them all do the previous steps, or have 3 people(including a warlock) do the previous steps once the beginning trash is cleared. 
14. If you wish to head to the Large Scarab Coffer / Skip to Ouro, go down the hallway near the Post-Twin Emps Trash. 
15. Enable Aspect of the Cheetah, and Inch as close as you can to the Anubisath + 2 Eradicators. If you pull them, you back up a bit then reset with feign death.
16. Watch/Mark the Patrol that moves right up near the 1 pack you are trying to run past. If there is a Mindslayer with the Patrol, wait to 
16.5 Once you find the spot that they aggro at, go right before it, use your Invisiblity Potion, and run down the hallway hugging the right wall.
17. Hugging the right and near the 2nd Anubisath / Eradicator pack, Feign death as your Invisibility Potion wears off. Try to get between the two Eradicators, but the further you get to the Ouro Room, the better.
18. Wait on your Lesser Invisibility Potion CD(should be like 1:42) and wait until there are no Mindslayers nearby to you, as they can see through the Potion.
19. When the left pat is up the hill, and the right pat is down the hallway towards Emps, use your Lesser Invisibility Potion and Run into Ouros Room.
20. If Using just to get to the Coffer, hug the wall on the left and you will see a coffer on the left which you can open.
20.5. You may now log out, have your raid leader(can be an alt), reset the instance, and repeat!
21. If wanting to use to skip the Twin Emperor's Trash run to the right, as you will see a large slope on that side of Ouro's room. 
21.5 Have everyone in your raid take off their armor(to prevent durability damage), and soulstone a healer. 
22. Pull Ouro and run to the slope. 1 by 1, Ouro will teleport your raid members to the room, most likely 1 shotting them. Once everyone is dead, wait a couple seconds and he will reset. Once he is reset, the healer can use their soulstone and begin rezzing everyone. 
22.5. If you wipe, you will have to re-do this process. This process is at least 10 minutes quicker than any other Twin Emps Trash skip, so it isn't as big of a deal. 


Hope I was able to help some people out there looking to cash in on some keys, and also some guilds struggling with Pre/Post-Emps Trash! This is my first post here, so please be nice, but I appreciate any feedback positive or negative. 

Thanks!

----------


## lilleriller

Nice find.
But are you serious when you say that you "think it's only a secret"? Walking in places you cannot walk in with the normal game mechanics is obviously an exploit.

----------


## WoWSecretsYT

> Nice find.
> But are you serious when you say that you "think it's only a secret"? Walking in places you cannot walk in with the normal game mechanics is obviously an exploit.


It's not so much that I don't think it's an exploit. It's more so that this has existed in the game since vanilla, now still through BFA and has yet to be fixed. People spammed my thread and dm's saying that this will get people banned, which is not true, and as likely as getting banned for raiding AQ the normal way. Skips already exist in AQ40 and there's a couple guides to do so. This one wasn't shared yet to the community so I thought I'd do so. 

I like to consider my findings "secrets" as I'm planning to focus on content that doesn't exist anywhere (on youtube). A lot of my videos may seem like common sense to the veteran wow player, but being able to kite aq40 trash mobs as I did in my first video, or skipping parts of a raid like in this one, is not something everyone knows about, so I decided to create the videos. People can call my videos whatever they want, just until they start banning people for doing Mara/ZG and abusing pathing exploits, I see no difference between those and these.

----------


## advanta

> It's not so much that I don't think it's an exploit. It's more so that this has existed in the game since vanilla, now still through BFA and has yet to be fixed. People spammed my thread and dm's saying that this will get people banned, which is not true, and as likely as getting banned for raiding AQ the normal way.


People say this about literally everything I post, including dumb shit that Blizzard couldn't possibly care about. In some cases they are trying to scare other people to keep the play for themselves, sometimes they are just getting off on the vicarious thrill of illegitimacy. No one really knows either way because Blizzard very rarely clearly state much less apply any specifics to their vague rules.

----------

